# [SOLVED] HP Pavilion DV6000



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

I recently installed a new HD in my laptop and Vista seems to be working fine but it's not recognizing the wireless function and when I plug the broadband in directly I get local access only. 

:4-dontkno


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion DV6000*

Go to START>Control Panel>Device Manager and see if all of your devices are installed. Download the most recent NIC drivers from your laptops Manufacture website and install them on your lappy. 

Also, try cycling the power on your network equipment. Remove power from your modem and router. Wait 30 sec to a minute and plug them back in. Modem first, then router. Then restart your computer.


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: HP Pavilion DV6000*

I downloaded the newest network drivers but there seems to be an issue under the device manager. I have several yellow exclamation points under other devices: Base System Device (3 of them), Coprocessor and Unknown Device


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion DV6000*

You need to download and install the chipset drivers for your laptop from the HP site.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?os=2093&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=1842155#N330


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: HP Pavilion DV6000*

Thank you, I downloaded the driver and that took care of the coprocessor issue and the wireless issue but under "other devices" I still have 3 "base system device", and unknown device.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion DV6000*

Go into device manager and right-click and choose properties on each of the devices.

Go under the details tab and choose "hardware IDs"

Post each hardware ID here.


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: HP Pavilion DV6000*

Base System Device:
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_30B7103C&REV_0A
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_30B7103C
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_0880

Base System Device: 
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_30B7103C&REV_01
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_30B7103C
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&CC_0880

Base System Device:
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_30B7103C&REV_05
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_30B7103C
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&CC_0880

Unknown Device:
ACPI\HPQ0006
*HPQ0006


Does any of this contribute to the fact that this damn laptop is so F'N slow? There's a delay in everything I do and it's VERY FRUSTRATING!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion DV6000*

Driver for Device instance 1, 2 & 3. Ricoh card reader.

Driver for device instance 4. HP Quick Launch Buttons


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion DV6000*

How much memory do you have installed??? This could affect the speed of the computer. Also, you are running Vista. That doesn't help any (especially if you have under 2GB RAM.)



MrToon said:


> Does any of this contribute to the fact that this damn laptop is so F'N slow? There's a delay in everything I do and it's VERY FRUSTRATING!


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: HP Pavilion DV6000*

thank you for all the help, other devices cleared up. The system is running AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core TK-53 1.70GHZ and 2GB ram (1982 MB to be exact)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion DV6000*

Vista is hard on system resources. Luckily, it gets a little better as time goes by. There are a few tricks you can use to speed up your system a little bit but they will give you negligible gains, especially since this is a clean install. Make sure you don't install programs with the option to automatically start on boot. And if you use a AV. Use Microsoft Security Essentials. It is very light on system resources.

Glad I was able to help you get your system sorted.


----------

